# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX تحديثات :  MXBOX / MXKEY v3.5 revision 1.2 Nightly Builds - 10, 11 and 12 July 2011

## hassan riach

MXKEY and MXBOX  *WORLD SOCIAL NETWORKING* *BE A PART OF IT* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *PUBLIC DISCUSSION THREAD FOR V3.5 REVISION 1.2*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *MXKEY v3.5 revision 1.2 Nightly Builds:*  *Changes:**  12/07/11: 
- bugfixed: processing file with size more then 900MB.
- bugfixed: emulate phone on New Protocol causing application to be hang.
- changed FlashLoader selection from dropdown to checklist 
as this will be more user friendly.
- changed SoftTMA to slider as this will be more user friendly.
- improved synchronize files routine, auto retry when download failed. 
11/07/11: 
- added update dialog window when HTI firmware outdated. 
10/07/11: 
- bugfixed: access violation on synchronize files when Download window opened.  *  *How to update:* *- Open mobileEx.exe, Click "Synchronize Files" and*  *Click "Update" when popup dialog showed.*     *!!! MXKEY CABLES - LED SERIES !!!* *5 pcs cables in 1 SET (WORLD FIRST cables for RAP3G V4)*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *!!! MXKEY CABLES - LED SERIES !!!* *17 pcs SL3 cables in 1 SET, 44 phones supported* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *!!! MXKEY CABLES - LED SERIES !!!* *11 pcs SL3 cables in 1 SET, 15 phones supported* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

